# A public apology to Kevin Strong



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I *PM*ed Kevin tonight and jumped him for doing something in which he said he had nothing to do with. 

Please except my apology for a unfounded accusation


I am Sorry.

Nick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You need to post a link to the transgression your are apologizing so we can read the transgression.









JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

so we can read the transgression 
I agree. Public apologies are so cryptic when you don't know what the apology is for!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

....just stiring the pot....he he he


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 20 May 2011 11:03 PM 
I *PM*ed Kevin tonight and jumped him for doing something in which he said he had nothing to do with. 

Please except my apology for a unfounded accusation


I am Sorry.

Nick 





O.M.G. The world truly is going to end today.









Fred


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

More sturring the pot..


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

What does PM mean in web talk? I don't know (and try to avoid) the computer bred lingo because it is screwing up the English language, or what passes for English as used by us Americans. Wait, better make that United States residents, because if I say "Americans" someone from the Great White North will chime is and say, "Canada is part of (North) America too, eh!"


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, wait a second. Does PM mean "Personal Message?" If so, then Savatgy should send "K" another PM, this time in very large print, so he can't miss it.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It could be that PM's betwixt the two are now blocked and so a PM would not be seen, no matter how large the print.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 21 May 2011 03:26 PM 
Oh, wait a second. Does PM mean "Personal Message?" If so, then Savatgy should send "K" another PM, this time in very large print, so he can't miss it. 
Rutzie,,,







You just figured out What *PM *means, I guess i thought you were brighter than that. You let me down again...............


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By joe rusz on 21 May 2011 03:21 PM 
What does PM mean in web talk? I don't know (and try to avoid) the computer bred lingo because it is screwing up the English language, or what passes for English as used by us Americans. Wait, better make that United States residents, because if I say "Americans" someone from the Great White North will chime is and say, "Canada is part of (North) America too, eh!" 

I agree whole heartedly with your Joe.

JJ

PS What did Henery Higgins Say? " English? Why in Amercial they haven't used it in years"


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By John J on 21 May 2011 04:17 PM 
Posted By joe rusz on 21 May 2011 03:21 PM 
What does PM mean in web talk? I don't know (and try to avoid) the computer bred lingo because it is screwing up the English language, or what passes for English as used by us Americans. Wait, better make that United States residents, because if I say "Americans" someone from the Great White North will chime is and say, "Canada is part of (North) America too, eh!" 

I agree whole heartedly with your Joe.

JJ

PS What did Henery Higgins Say? " English? Why in Amercial they haven't used it in years" 

Well i guess when you cant teach a old dog new tricks it's time for a dirt nap..................


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 21 May 2011 04:57 PM 
Posted By John J on 21 May 2011 04:17 PM 
Posted By joe rusz on 21 May 2011 03:21 PM 
What does PM mean in web talk? I don't know (and try to avoid) the computer bred lingo because it is screwing up the English language, or what passes for English as used by us Americans. Wait, better make that United States residents, because if I say "Americans" someone from the Great White North will chime is and say, "Canada is part of (North) America too, eh!" 

I agree whole heartedly with your Joe.

JJ

PS What did Henery Higgins Say? " English? Why in Amercial they haven't used it in years" 

Well i guess when you cant teach a old dog new tricks it's time for a dirt nap..................


























Maybe you just need tastier treats for the inducement to learn it!


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Joe who ?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

No public apology needed, Nick. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Johnn on 21 May 2011 05:22 PM 
Joe who ? 
Agreed, 

Rutz What ??????????????????


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...Wait, better make that United States residents, because if I say "Americans" someone from the Great White North will chime is and say, "Canada is part of (North) America too, eh!" .."

Mexico too !


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Doug C on 27 May 2011 11:09 AM 
"...Wait, better make that United States residents, because if I say "Americans" someone from the Great White North will chime is and say, "Canada is part of (North) America too, eh!" .."

Mexico too ! 



I think there are times when the " We'r not with them" term comes accross thier lips


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By John J on 28 May 2011 05:17 PM 
Posted By Doug C on 27 May 2011 11:09 AM 
"...Wait, better make that United States residents, because if I say "Americans" someone from the Great White North will chime is and say, "Canada is part of (North) America too, eh!" .."

Mexico too ! 



I think there are times when the " We'r not with them" term comes accross thier lips








DAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicky,
You trying to make up for your whole missed month of obnoxious in a single week? 


You're really outta practice.....


----------

